# Harness Havoc



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I need some tips and advice. Momo and Ume hate to have their harnesses put on them. I need to put the harnesses on them so that we can drive safely with them in the car when I take them to grandma and grandpa's house. Momo plasters herself against a wall and tries to make herself as small as possible. Ume just runs away from me, which everyone but me finds hilarious. :suspicious: I give them cheese both before and after putting on the harnesses to help out the situation, but, nothing has changed. :frusty: Any ideas?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

treats! bribbery works wonders.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody hates having his car harness put on and I was having a heck of time with him for putting it on without lots of drama, hiding, etc.. What I ended up trying was leaving the harness in the car and now I put it on him in the car. For him, it goes much smoother that way. He even cooperates and stands with his feet on the side of his car seat so I can buckle it up under him!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper hates to put his harness on, too, but he's fine once it's on. I've taken to picking him up BEFORE I pick up the harness. That way there's no running or chasing. Mind you, he gets a treat once the harness is on but he would still run if given the chance. My Ume, on the other hand, LOVES to put her harness on 'cause she knows what it means!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Great tips! Thanks!

By the way, it gets so bad that when I go to get cheese before the harness, they no longer come running to the fridge...they figured out the harness was coming. ound:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine did that for the first time ever on Sunday and he's been using it for about a year now. He actually went and hid (thought I couldn't see him) in the corner behind a chair. I was flabbergasted! He doesn't seem to have any issues with either his collar or harness when heading out for a walk or I'm thinking it must be the car that he doesn't want to go in. He's 15 and was never one who liked riding in the car. I think he still remembers his first ride when he got sick in his crate. Memories like elephants.


----------

